# Need help with co2 system choice



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Getting into co2 for the first time but I see different brands. Could someone recommend a decent kit that's available in Canada. I don't mind paying for something better. Thinking of going with a 10 lbs tank for a 90 gallon. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Would ether one of these be any good or are they going to cause me problems?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/cr-pz10rvs/10-Pound+Cylinder%2C+CO2+Regulator%2C+Needle+Valve+%26+Solenoid+Package.html

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=10csk&PTYPE=CO2 kit


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Here some basic info, I'm researching some options myself.

If you like to read all about Co2, start here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

Anyways, about the retail Regulators, Big Al have a selection of Co2 regulators that are overpriced so I would not get one from them.

Milwaukee Co2 - A very common regulator in the hobby but there a few bad reviews. They come with the typical cheap needle valve so you might want to upgrade to get a better flow.

Aquatic Life Co2 - Big AL has this compact regulator for 200 dollars, don't get this. Aquatic Life's range of Co2 regulators are made in twain and I am certain they are rebranded models. Their normal Co2 regulator (discontinue) is almost identical to those sold at AI. Even their compact regulator bares a striking likelihood to the AI's model.

AI's model - To be honest, I have no idea how well constructed these rigs are. I searched for reviews but can't find any. These type of regulators are also very common on ebay.

The best option is really a DIY, but that really depends on how much time and effort you put into bargain hunting. You can always take one for the team and buy AI's model to see how good it is.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an Aquatic Life CO2 Regulator with Lighted Solenoid Valve on my 10lb tank for almost 2 years and its working great! Really happy with it!


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the help. I would love to build my own but I dont get off work until after most places are closed so it makes it hard to search for parts. Im going to look into getting one or the other and if I get the Milwaukee I can always change out the needle valve if need be.

Also found this one. Anyone know anything about it?

http://www.goreef.com/Reef-Fanatic-Deluxe-CO2-Regulator-w-Solenoid.html


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not just the needle valve, the whole unit is questionable. 

Aquaktek California has a retail regulator that has favourable reviews and it's 80 dollars. There was a sale a few months back that had it for 60 dollars.

Watch out for duties and custom fees if you do decide to buy online from them. 

Are you sure you need Co2?, I'm kind of rethinking the thing. Not much sense if I don't have high lighting. 

If you get a chance, look at Aquatic Life's Co2 regulators; they are pretty much exactly the same as the ones AI has. The logo on the top is different but I brought (and return) the Aquatic Life Compact Co2. 

It was almost identical to the cheaper 100 dollar AI's. Their other Co2 rig is completely the same. 

Like I said, take one for the team and buy the AI's setup and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> It's not just the needle valve, the whole unit is questionable.


Have you used the Milwaukee regulator? What issues did you have with it?

I hear a lot of bad opinions on their unit..

I've used one for over two years and have not had any issues with it.

The stock needle valve is not as precise as others, but I've never had a problem adjusting and tweaking the flow to the exact level I need.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't own the Milwaukee but a quick search does bring up a lot more unfavourable reviews than most. Maybe because it's the common regulator people tend to buy.

Anyways, there no doubt that there are some models that perform well but I tend to discourage buying a regulator with a long history of problems. 

I don't think anyone can recommend that unit, there are several other options with the same price. 

AquaTek Co2 from Cali have decent reviews, too bad shipping will add a huge price on top of the deal. 

Wish there was a cheaper way to go high tech, it seem as if a DIY Dual Stage is the best option but also could be the most expensive and time consuming. I looked for a solid month for a dual stage and most of them are second hand with "as - is" descriptions, maybe ebay is not the place to look. 

Best route is to commission someone to make one for you, but once again, shipping cost kills the deal.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't decided yet which one im going to get. I might just pay for one from greenleaf although I know it will cost a lot but the piece of mind might be worth it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Check out my thread about AI's Co2 set up. 


Green Leaf is most likely the safest way to go, which model are you thinking of getting? 

That Nano Paintball looks really nice, you can always get that and add a 24 oz.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I was looking at getting the ultimate regulator as it seems to come with all top of the line parts.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rogerc said:


> I was looking at getting the ultimate regulator as it seems to come with all top of the line parts.


I wouldn't call them "top of the line", but they are certainly quality parts.

You cannot go wrong when ordering from Orlando; he gives excellent customer support.

That being said, if you are feeling particular poor (and patient), you can always try assembling your own for about half the price.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rogerc said:


> I was looking at getting the ultimate regulator as it seems to come with all top of the line parts.


The parts are of good quality . 
I have seen top line co2 rigs & i`m of the opinion that it`s not necessary for our purposes, if you have a gold mine or unlimited cash flow sure it looks great but behind closed doors of your cabinet ( if you have one) those looks are meaningless, i`m talking about stainless everything & chrome that would fit right in with a bling party 
Milwaukee is like the cavalier of the car world, gets the job done with a few tricking out, their customer service is second to none & this is from personal experience many years ago, one of the tricks is setting the working pressure to about 30 PSI as opposed to the recommended factory PSI, once dialed in they get the job done , even with the supplied needle valve again this is from personal use, i have since moved on to the Sumo regulators & have nothing but praises for this build, got mine when they first started & NEVER had any issues including the dreaded end of tank dump, have since replicated the build a few times & again no issues even with the Clippard solenoid that they have gone away from.
Regards


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

im currently looking into getting a co2 tank but cannot think of spending 400 my wife would cut my dongs off and feed it to the fish  shes already complaining im spending soo much money! lol i just bought 2 t5 1 48" 216watts and 1 36" 156 watts for under 200.00 i got both lights so i cannot complain!


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I just scored a two stage victor regulator for free. Gotta love having family in the welding business. Now I just have to find the rest of the parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Rogerc said:


> I just scored a two stage victor regulator for free. Gotta love having family in the welding business. Now I just have to find the rest of the parts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hook the brother up


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

falcans said:


> im currently looking into getting a co2 tank but cannot think of spending 400


If you are patient, you can easily assemble a pressurized CO2 system for much less.

I assembled mine for $180 (including 10 pound CO2 cylinder). Could have saved more if I was more patient.


----------

